# Fawn satin babies coat ?



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Can someone tell me what type of coat this fawn satin baby has , the coat has waves of fur not streight.This Doe is the only one in all the litter I have had to have a coat like this sorry the photos not brilliant, I brought her inside too take the photo.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like an astrex to me.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

There must be some history in theline un less you have a spontaneous mutation- have seen excess mums milk sticking to the coat causing this, however unlikely if its the only one in the litter.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It was born like this ill be back, it is a lovely mouse.Its actually more a fawn than its siblings are there more yellow.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

it is a lovely mouse- crackin hair doo !


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

a Mick hutnall hairdoo eh. First pic I took in the shed and the light made it too bright, so took it with the webcam indoors second one.If I bred the Astrix Doe with a fawn Satin would some of the offspring be astrix or not ?I was reading the NMC standard the coat must be as curly as possible.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I know nothing of how the hairo genes work- you may of noticed I have no interest in hairdos at al lol. however, the rules will apply of which we spoke the other night. I will take a guess being as you have had one crop up suddenly that it is a simple recessive, therfore your mouse will be true breeding, pair back to any parent and you should get a few in the litters- pair to a normal mouse and all will be carriers etc etc etc ............ But the gene may rely on concentrating up a concentration of genes - so get knowledge then decide what to do.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok thank you.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like you have recessive astrex, as Gary says. Mate it to its parent and you'll get a few more if you so desire. They are a difficult variety show-wise though, so unless you are very persistent and have a lot of space I wouldn't really advise it in that sense.


----------

